# How to switch Monitor from 15-pin to USB?



## Wild Turkey (Jan 9, 2011)

LOML gave me a 22" flat-screen monitor last year (SP2107W from Staples)

I just swapped it for my old CRT using the 15-pin wire and everything was fine.

Now I'd like to use the USB connection so I can use the USB slots on the monitor but I can't get it to connect.

Couldn't find anything in Device Manager, Hardware, or on screen menus. I have rebooted but no luck.

I'm running Win7 with a Foxconn mb. USB connection worked with other hardware.

Any ideas?????


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Can we assume you also connected the USB cable from the monitor to the computer?

If you already tried a different USB cable, and a different USB port on the computer, note that Staples was granting a 3 year warranty on that monitor.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep, tried USB from printer after first cable didn't work.

Wonder if they've still got a manual at Staples -- couldn't find mine or one on net.

Would side USB ports still work if no USB connection to computer? Maybe for only certain applications (mice, etc) but not others (SD card downloads)???


Thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Staples Product Support Center


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There has to be a USB cable run from the monitor to the PC, USB does not travel through the 15 pin VGA cable, Do you have 2 cables running between the monitor and PC or 1?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

By *side USB* ports do you mean the ports in the monitor? Because, usually, they won't work without a connection to a computer. There's no reason other then consumer desire for them _not_ to make the USB ports available so you could use the mouse or keyboard with the monitor as stand alone, but I doubt there's much interest in that.

They are putting complete computer systems in slightly thicker monitors tho. Interesting, but I wouldn't buy one until they've got the bugs worked out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> They are putting complete computer systems in slightly thicker monitors tho. Interesting, but I wouldn't buy one until they've got the bugs worked out.


Laptop motherboard and CPU mounted to a desktop monitor


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The USB ports on your monitor are just a USB hub. 

From your manual:

"USB 2.0 Hub
The monitor features four USB 2.0 hub ports. Connect the supplied USB cable between
the computer and the monitor’s Upstream port. You can connect up to 4 USB devices to
the Downstream ports on the side of the monitor."

You should be able to just connect your monitor to any USB 2.0 port on your computer then any USB 2.0 device to your monitor and have it automatically detected.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

wrench97 said:


> Laptop motherboard and CPU mounted to a desktop monitor


Yeah, the first one I ran into 2-3 months ago was an HP, was only a couple months old and the interface between the computer and monitor was dead. Total black screen, and no way to remove any components without opening the monitor. It was around 4" thick, with audio, USB and DVD on the side. HDD was hidden inside and I didn't see any easy access. :4-dontkno

I told the client to send it back.

This is the direction they'll all be going tho. Most businesses will jump at them as soon as they're off the boat, I'm sure. Great way to clean up the desk and get all those clunky wires out of the picture. The one I saw had built in media like speakers, microphone and camera.

If it had been out of warranty, I would have tackled it just to see the inside! :grin:


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help folks. 

The USB hub seems to be the answer -- it would be great if the ports were on the right side (as it faces me) instead of the left so my mouse cord didn't run across my desk.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run the cord around the back of the monitor to the other side.


----------

